# Sound card prices



## h_kunte (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi,
My comp has an onboard Realtek AC 97 sound card which is quite outdated. Please suggest me a good sound card & all its specifications I need to look into. Please also give me prices for all different options.

Thnx
Harsh Kunte


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

Creative 7.1 SB LIVE is a decent enough sound card and far betta then that of ur onboard sound,it will cost u around 1.9k


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2005)

Buying a soundcard also depends on what you are going to use it for....

If you are buying a high end system, then an Audigy 2/4 would be just right....


----------



## h_kunte (Nov 17, 2005)

@goobimama

I basically want a mid-range but good & reliable sound card. Will probably attach a 2.1 system. The sound card should have features for amplifying & should have a 6 channel jack. So reply appropriately & also let me know the prices.


----------



## siriusb (Nov 24, 2005)

I too would like to know the price of an Audigy 2 variants. I belive there are value and zs? Anyone know the approximate price atleast?

Edit: I hear that the value variant is for Rs.4200 to Rs.4400.


----------



## madman123 (Nov 24, 2005)

the zs is around 5000 i think...i have that card...although i mostly use headphones, the card does give good performance for its money...a good buy for sure..


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm, which onboard audio U got, in most cases the onboard audio should be enough, most of the onboard audio now support 5.1 channel audio, so it's better to stick to onboard & save money

if u need a sound card anyway, then Audigy 2 value, would be enough


----------



## siriusb (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the price info. I have asus A8NE and I am happy with the onboard performance. But it stopped working after I reinstalled the chipset fan. Static discharge I guess 
I want to change the speaker too. I was thinking of ATP3. I have a philips LC2.1 1200watt speaker now. ATP3 is better than philips right? Will an audigy be a right card for the atp3 or will a SB live 24bit 7.1 be enough?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm, i would recomend Logitech X-230 insted, & forthat, an SB LIve 24 bit 7.1 is enough, although if u are very much into gaming only then go for Audigy 2 value


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2005)

For ATP3, and most other speakers below the range of 5k, the Creative SB Live! is good enough. Only if you are looking at higher end systems then the Audigy series will show you their true potential. 

If you are going in for movies (DVD), then I suggest get the Audigy 2 ZS as its got a built in decoder, much better than a software decoder.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 24, 2005)

the difference in normal operation between the live and audigy (for that matter X-Fi) is hardly apparent unless u have a very high quality speaker setup.
In a general comparison 
For listening to music, Live ~ audigy ~ X-Fi
For recording music, Live < audigy < X-Fi
For games, Live <audigy << X-Fi


----------



## siriusb (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you fellas. I think I will go for ATP3+SB live 24bit, as I would not need too high quality a sound system. Total comes to around Rs.4700. 

But GX, how much is X-230?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2005)

i got X-230 for Rs 3200


----------

